# BIGGG!!!! Multi day tractor museum auction in Eston, Saskatchewan, CANADA summer 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Dozens, maybe hundreds of antique tractors for auction in Eston, Saskatchewan, Canada at the Fred Schneider Museum. Here is just a fraction of what will be sold the first day:

Over 150 Antique Tractors, Plow Seats, Tractor Parts, Manuals, Steam Whistles,
Tractor Highlights- (code- R Running, RS Restored, NR Not Running)
Waterloo Boy Type N - S/N 29054 (R)
Massey Harris #3 - S/N 3020 (RS)


Here is a link and be sure to check the other days of the auction!

http://www.constructionauctionguide.com/cgi-bin/guide.cgi?sec=v&type=c&id=usaysell&anum=1070823999


----------

